# C. Coronata



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Finally, some C. Coronata I've recieved from the philippines. Notice the slight bullated leaves.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice looking crypt you got there, Lorba!


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

This is what i had in my tank for these crypts. Not a easy plant for submerse growth, they are better off when potted though.


----------

